# Scissor Table



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Tom you're driving me sick what all of your tricks for a smaller shop can you send me where you got it, it maybe just what I need if I ever get back to woodworking…..Thanks buddy

My shop is way smaller than yours , yours is a large shop compare to mine.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

TOM I bought a hospital bed with all the bells and whistles and cut it down to size. I have it out of commision at the moment because it takes up of room even cut down.Anyway it rises with the aid of one foot control and drops too wheels around great and is just the job for a workbench base I like yours too as it is smaller and more convenient for the job it does..God Bless Alistair


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

great idea your shop looks very nice I get lots of ideas from all my friends on this site…Thanks LJ'S


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

Good Idea my friend. They can come in might handy for many things. Tight quarters reminds me when our Commanding Officer ordered me aboard a submarine to show the Navy that we could be at home below the surface too. Not something I liked to do but I did it. It was a WW 2 sub that was diesel driven and not a nuclear driven one. Big difference in space and comfort. Do be careful when you are working in there but I will say that you have maximized your space to the best advantage. Bye.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Tom I just found a place where to get them in Canada here.
It is called U Line.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Tom,
I have been thinking about one of these lifts for a few years now. I just haven't had the extra coin for one. But the idea about using a hospital bed may work out well. 
I live 15 miles from where 90% of the hospital beds in the world are made. Next time your in a hospital look for the name Hill-Rom. They are also the worlds largest maker of Caskets as well, that company is Hilldebrand Industries. Their are a couple of companies around here that rebuild old beds and resell them to nursing homes and such. So I'll have to check into that idea.

Taigert


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

where'd you buy and how much? cheapest i was finding with a quick search was like $500!


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool idea for shop tools that get used less frequently. It looks like it frees up shop space.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

$300 from U-Line http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/H-1485/Lift-Tables/27-x-18-330-lb-Standard-Lift-Table


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had mine for a number of years it was on sale at an auto parts store for $ 139. I think HF sells them too.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a great idea!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

$300 is the cheapest I have found. papadan has posted the web site for anyone that is interested.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

500 Lb. Capacity Hydraulic Lift Table










From HF quality may not be the same, at $179.99??


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know about HF but if the quality is good then why not, but Grizzly also carries something comparable for I think around 140.00 or 150.00 plus doing a quick search it looks like Northern Tool has one on sale for 139.00 that claims a 500 lb limit. I have thought of this tool scissor table for a long time since we are currently starved for space and it would work well with our DW 735 which gets a fair amount of use but really does not have a good place to leave set up. I am very glad you showed your current set up because I might be able to incorporate your idea somehow.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks to Tom who gave us an idea, again thank you buddy.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My wife said it had to be RED! LOL

God Bless
tom


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Great Idea and what a back saver!

'The SedcoKid'


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

I got my cart for about $90 CDN on sale. It's a cheap import, but works alright. If you can find a local seller for "Samona" brand stuff, try looking up 22340 Hydraulic Table Cart. It's got a foot pedal to relieve hydraulic pressure and no foldable handle (but removable) compared to the U-lift one however


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have the Harbor Freight 1000 lb. lift and it has been an extremely handy tool for my shop. I built a 36" x 48" OSB top with 2 layers that are 5/8" each with 2×4 bracing along the edges to keep the top from sliding. Also drilled a 1/4" hole so I can install a quick release lynch pin to keep the top from tipping over.
This makes a really nice extra worktable with an adjustable height. When I do not need the extra OSB top on it I just lift it off and store it against the wall. 
I can easily raise it to transfer larger heavier projects from my workbench to the lift and then lower it for convenient working heights or to easily move stuff around my workshop. I have definitely got my moneys worth out of this lift.


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 15, 2009)

We got the yellow 500lb at work and its great.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Now that is a bright idea, and a real space saver.


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the Orange, go Beaver, Steve in Oregon


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm confused…the scissor table is stable enough to work on?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but I started a thread (http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45023) and got a link back here. What a great idea. Thanks for the post.


----------

